
Ask HN: Please add a warrant canary to the footer - grandalf
With Reddit being forced to take down its canary, it is more important than ever to make canaries mainstream&#x2F;acceptable.
======
unicornholio
My canary-as-a-service startup is going to disrupt the canary industry.

------
zachlatta
On that note, let's also add canaries to our own projects. The more mainstream
this is, the better.

Here's ours, which we added today:
[https://github.com/hackclub/hackclub/blob/master/TRANSPARENC...](https://github.com/hackclub/hackclub/blob/master/TRANSPARENCY).
Feel free to use this as a template for your own.

------
pitaa
That would assume that HN has not already received an NSL.

~~~
soared
I think its safe to assume they already have.

~~~
075
Why would they?

